# Do you have a 'grab bar' in your bathroom?



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2015)

It can save your life – literally.
 
I had one (a good, strong one) installed shortly after moving into my place, and I use it.

I know someone whose sister fell while getting out of the shower, Happened on a weekend. She hit her head on the sink, the next day a family member could not reach her on the phone and she didn’t answer the door. She was found dead….I don’t know how else to say it.  She was in her 40s.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes, Have had for many years.  One in the stall shower and one in the bathtub shower. 

Some bath soaps leave the shower floor very slippery......Zest especially

I'm very aware about slipping and hitting my head.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2015)

I don't have one but I do keep thinking it would be a good idea to get one installed even tho' I'm still a sprite youngster..but as you so rightly say AC..slipping happens to everyone regardless of age or ability ..


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2015)

Also, grabbing onto shower curtain rod or towel rack will not work.


----------



## Raven (Jun 1, 2015)

Yes we have a grab bar in the bathroom.
I think they are a necessity for everyone whatever their age.
A fall in a slippery tub can happen so quickly and cause serious injuries.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2015)

Yeah, and even mats (with traction) or those sticky appliques won't help in the even of a fall or stumble.


----------



## Josiah (Jun 1, 2015)

A non slip mat on the bottom of the tub is equally important.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 1, 2015)

My bath has a handle built in. It has been like that since 1966 and was wonderful when I was pregnant. It allows me to lie down in the bath to soak myself and helps me to sit up again. Hubby uses the shower and we are yet to install a grab bar. Fortunately the tiles in the shower are non slip.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2015)

If we decide to stay in this house we will be remodeling the bathrooms and installing walk in baths and grab bars..


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 13, 2015)

I think all baths should have the grab bars -- bathroom falls aren't just limited to older folks.  I took a very bad fall when I was about 16 (stepped on the soap, which I had dropped), and wound up in the hospital.  I pulled the towel bar and the shower curtain rod right out of the wall on my way down.


----------

